# Murray stuck in reverse.



## grote90 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello I have a Murray 425007 x92 riding lawn mower. The gear shift is very free and won't allow me to switch it from reverse in to another gear. Really have no idea what to even look at to fix it, but am willing to do anything since we can't afford another one, thanks!!


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Look under the body pan and see where the shifter joins the rear. If it goes directly into the rear houseing (it probably does, most do) look for a used rear (local junk yards, repair shop) and replace the rear. 4 bolts, some linkage and a belt, tires and your done. 

To take these rears apart and repair them can be quit a job if your not used to doing this kind of work.


----------



## BenHolliday (Jul 23, 2011)

jrrdw said:


> Look under the body pan and see where the shifter joins the rear. If it goes directly into the rear houseing (it probably does, most do) look for a used rear (local junk yards, repair shop) and replace the rear. 4 bolts, some linkage and a belt, tires and your done.
> 
> To take these rears apart and repair them can be quit a job if your not used to doing this kind of work.


Just fixed my fathers for him as his was locked in reverse. Something about leaving a lawnmower outside, no cover, and rain locking up those hydrostatic rears.

It was either fix it or take it to a scrap place or trying to sell so I hooked it to the truck with a chain and made several short forward pulls with a person sitting of it for the extra weight. After about 6 or 7 pulls, was able to push it backward and forward by hand. Started it up and drove it around field for 15 minutes working through all gears to clear up clutches and plates a little.

Thing still working just fine. Now have to rebuild front cylinders on his Polaris quad that sat beside the lawnmower without being driven and got water in front break system.


----------

